# Ohhh I did it!



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep - you probobly guessed it - I bought yet ANOTHER buck.

The reason I did this is because of the amount of does that I currently have, I am bringing in 2 more, and I am planning on keeping a couple doelings this year also. The other thing was is that every time I look in my buck pen - is all I see is Black :hair: I need some lighter colors!

I have just been keeping an ear out - but this guy happened to fall in my lap, so to speak - but didn't want to say anything till the deal was finalized. I will be picking him up once I get back from my trip - so the end of April more then likely.

Let me know what you all think!!!

Meet my new boy -

Wind-N-Rock Harley - AGS registered BE Nigerian

Sire:Valley View Diamond's Dust
Dam: Prairie Wood Surely Bo Peep

photos courtesy of current owner:


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

wow he's good lookin. :thumb:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Wow what a good looking boy. Congratulations.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Congrats! He looks familiar, I have seen him around. . . well, seen him on other websites.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

yes you have :wink:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Oh what a beauty

AND do you know anything about his sire? 
I have a Valley View Buck here that earned his MCH status, but I cant find any information on his background. Ive been the to Valley View site, but its old old information..


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

actually- i think he is distantly related to the buck I have here

Bling's maternal granddam is Valley View Dakotas Diamond and your guys paternal granddam is Valley View Dakotas Diamond :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

He is very handsome......... :greengrin:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

This is all I have - 

Harley's sire's side - 
Sire - Valley View Diamond's Dust

SS Mountain Quest Tarragon Blast 
SD Valley View Dakota's Diamond 

SSS MCH Tupence Madison 
SSD Goodwood Cinnamon Splash(2 CH Legs)

SSSS MCH Goodwood Mr. Moonlight
SSSD Goodwood Miss Muffet

SSDS ARMCH Goodwood Kauri Tree
SSDD Goodwood Proud Mary


I will know more once I have my hands on the pedigree and order the 5 generation.....


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Very handsome boy!


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

nice looking fella!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:thumbup: As I told ya before.....Ooooooo I LIKE!!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

wow he has long legs! nice buck


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Nice boy!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

nice!

i like the look of his beard! and eyes! its like hazely blue. lol


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats on the fella! Many a happy people have lived in a barn. :ROFL: Then again, he'll forget all about it after the trip, and then you can get another goat. :shades:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

As I have already told you..... I LOVE him!!!! :leap: Congrats! and can't wait to see more pics when you get him home! :leap:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

What a stunning guy, what a great find! :clap:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

He's a a nice looking buck!


----------

